# safe sealant to repair UV sterilizer



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

HI ALL,

I tried to search the forum but oddly couldn't find what I needed. The lower flat bottom piece of my UV sterilizer (it holds the weight of the water on it) started leaking and spraying and I kept patching it with silicone.

Well, It finally made a huge mess and the entire bottom piece of the thing fell out. What can I use to make it seal water tight and also give it the strength to hold the weight of the sterilizer's water weight on it? It basically needs to be "glued" back on, but also have a nice water-tight seal so I won't find it spraying my wall again.

I started to grab the JB weld, but halted. What can I buy at a hardware store? I live in a small town rural area and would have to drive one hour to get to larger stores.

Thanks for any ideas.
Javalee


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi javalee,

Different types of plastics require different sealants / glues / epoxy to adhere and seal properly. I would try contacting the manufacturer and see if they have any recommendations or if they can tell you the type of plastic they made the sterilizer out of and the glue / sealant that they use.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for your response. I didn't think about the type of plastic affecting what type of sealant I would need; that makes sense. Thanks for pointing that out.

I could call the company but I don't want to use what they use because it obviously didn't work! It's only a year old!

Maybe they can tell me what else may work with that plastic.

Thanks!
Javalee


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

is that piece supose to come off? if so there would be a oring/gasket there and some type of locking device.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Since it causes about a gallon of water to suddenly go crashing all over your floor/wall, I would say no. There is no way to close it other than to seal it. Actually, not being sarcastic. Just been cleaning up lots of water lately.

Seriously, there is no O-ring or gasket because it is constructed in acrylic parts and sealed together at the factory. Definitely not supposed to come off. There are openings on either side that have O rings that do come off for cleaning and draining.

This part is acrylic and needs some kind of glue. I can see the stuff they used dried kind of clear and hard as cement. Of course, I want to use something more effective than what they used since it didn't hold up for more than a year.

I've had people recommend LockTite, Gorilla Glue, etc... but I don't know which ones would be safe for my fish and plants.

Any ideas anyone? The company said they'd call back, but of course they haven't.

Alison


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

are you sure its acrylic?

a easy way to tell is look at the edges.

are they light or dark? if they are light, it still might be acrylic. if they are dark is polycarb.


the good news is you can use the same "glue" for both.

if it is acrylic or poly carb. you can use weldon 3 or 4 if there is a very tight fit between the piece. weldon 16 if there is not.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

TAB,

Thanks for such great specific advice. That's what I've been searching for! I did want to let y'all know that the company finally responded very kindly and honored the warranty so I don't have to currently glue anything at all since they will be replacing the entire housing. Apparently this was an issue and now the new housing is all one piece of molded plastic so no more bottom falling out! It's good to know that customer service still matters to some companies (Lifeguard Aquatics by the way; used to be Pentair Aquatics), and it's nice to know I can get good advice here when I need it.

If I ever crack or break this one, TAB, I will know just what to use so thank you!

Javalee


----------

